# Need to link Excel data to Outlook Calendar-is it possible?



## JGreen (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a spreadsheet created by someone else that contains deadline dates that I would like to link to Outlook Calendar so I can receive notifications as the dates are approaching. Will be grateful for any help you Excel wizards can provide!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You'll need to know a bit about VBA as this is not that simple. Have a look here

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=161689&page=1

and also the link in the second post.


----------



## Zwai (Sep 9, 2010)

JGreen said:


> I have a spreadsheet created by someone else that contains deadline dates that I would like to link to Outlook Calendar so I can receive notifications as the dates are approaching. Will be grateful for any help you Excel wizards can provide!


----------

